# Pink IStick 30 make over



## deepest (22/5/15)

Remember that funny looking red(Pink) Istick i purchaced. I got busy with some vinyl i had laying around.
Before



After

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/5/15)

It is really amazing how that little bit of vinyl change the whole look- looks sweet dude 

Try take a pic of the other side keen to see what that looks like


----------



## deepest (22/5/15)

Exactly the same on the other side.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/5/15)

deepest said:


> Exactly the same on the other side.


cool @deepest looked like something interesting by the red vinyl you can't quite see


----------



## deepest (22/5/15)

There are two letters on the spine of the istick as the red and yellow parts are an FMF sticker i stuck over the black vinyl.


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Awesome @deepest!


----------



## WillieRoux (22/5/15)

deepest said:


> Remember that funny looking red(Pink) Istick i purchaced. I got busy with some vinyl i had laying around.
> Before
> View attachment 27591
> 
> ...


Hope u fixed that little piece that's not sticking properly ....top left But it looks good...


----------



## deepest (22/5/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Hope u fixed that little piece that's not sticking properly ....top left But it looks good...



It was a bit fiddly round the top and bottom i am going to redo it now that i have an idea on the design.
i will be changing the yellow to white and adding the red o-rings back to the subtank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/5/15)

and those color represent what ?


----------



## deepest (22/5/15)

Nothing in particular just leftover vinyl in those colors.


----------



## Willyza (22/5/15)

oh ok , just me reading to much into things again......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

